# "and another one bites the dust"



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

My 24-50 needed a new set of bands so I banded it up with the 3/4's and walked out to the yard and bam first shot from 25 feet. I thought it was a little low so I guess I broke it's neck. I am thinking I may want to make myself a 24-50 out of G10 mmmmm


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Great shot ! Im sure it would look awesome out of G10 !
Do you eat those flying rats ? 
And what caliber are these paintballs ?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

zippo said:


> Great shot ! Im sure it would look awesome out of G10 !
> Do you eat those flying rats ?
> And what caliber are these paintballs ?


No I consider this vermin extermination. The paintballs are 68 caliber


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Wingshooter said:


> zippo said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot ! Im sure it would look awesome out of G10 !
> ...


Thanks, and i forgot to ask, this is .030 latex ?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

zippo said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> > zippo said:
> ...


yes .030 latex cut 3/4 straight. I always set them to pull at least 500% sometimes a little more.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Roger nice looking shooter and good kill


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, Roger!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It's amazing that is being accomplished with paint balls . I suppose the weight is about the same as 7/16 steel or a 5/8 inch marble.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

They are a couple of grains less than 3/8 steel. Pretty light so the shot has to be dead on. I scare a lot more of them than I hit and paint a few. When you get that bright orange paint in them feathers it is king of hard to tell the boys from the girls. :rofl:


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I am sorry, but that seems like cruel hunting to me. Considered vermin or pests, what ever, they are still animals and deserve to be put out as efficiently as possible. A little more "chance" in there than what it's worth.

Paintballs should be saved for targets. Just my two cents


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

ChapmanHands said:


> I am sorry, but that seems like cruel hunting to me. Considered vermin or pests, what ever, they are still animals and deserve to be put out as efficiently as possible. A little more "chance" in there than what it's worth.
> 
> Paintballs should be saved for targets. Just my two cents


If they are hit in the head then they are dead instantly, and as you see here even a neck shot is a killer. if you hit them in the chest then they fly away unharmed, and if a wing is broken i am 100% positive that wingshooter will finish them..

If he were to use 3/8 steel which is ruffly the same weight as .68 paintball then everyone would say its a clean kill...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting Roger!


----------

